# Newbie to Specktra



## Pretty1234me (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey guys, 

  	Just peakin' in to say "Suuuppp".  I've been going crazy with the google searches lately and it led me this site. I'm sure glad it did! Thus far, I've found some helpful forum discussions and exceptional swatch reviews.

  	Things to note about me.... hrmm
  	In MAC talk i'm an NW 45. If NW 45.75 existed that would be me.
  	I wear Revlon PhotoReady in Cappucino, Bobbi Brown in Almond 7

  	I wear every color eyeshadow there is. I love bold lipsticks.. My 3 favorite cosmetic companies thus far have been MAC, Makeup forever, and Urban Decay.

  	Umm..what else? I'm very much into social media =-p I have a blog, youtube, twitter.
  	I'm still learning how to navigate through specktra so I haven't included that in my sig..so here's how you can find me.

  	xxblackbeautyxx.blogspot.com
  	Youtube and twitter: Pretty1234me


  	I look forward to contributing to the community and hearing back from you guys.

  	See ya!


----------



## Soul Unique (Feb 10, 2011)

Pretty1234me,
 				 					You've gotta love Google ay? Glad you found us!
 				 					Don't be a stranger - enjoy the forums!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 12, 2011)

to the forum! you can put a link to your blog and youtube in your signature


----------



## Pretty1234me (Feb 13, 2011)

thank you ladies! =D


----------



## anne082 (Feb 14, 2011)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Pretty1234me (Feb 16, 2011)

Thank you Anne =D


----------



## dani623 (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Pretty1234me (Feb 24, 2011)

@ Dani623 Thank you mamas!


----------

